# Struts und url rewrite



## geramaya (2. Jun 2004)

Hallo zusammen, 

ich suche eine Möglichkeit mit Struts die Aufgabe mit dem URL Rewrite sauber zu lösen.
Wenn ich eine Form absende werden relative Pfade immer von

http://HOST/[contextpath]/foobar.do

aufgelöst - was natürlich zu broken images und fehlerhaften links führt.
Muss ich nun alles Links und Quellen absolut und mit request.getContextPath() versehen
oder gibt es auch unter Struts ne gute Lösung ?

Gleich vorne weg, die JSTL kann ich nicht verwenden - da mit mit der alten JSP / Servlet Spezifikation
arbeiten muss.

Gruss
geramaya


----------



## alpi (13. Jun 2004)

hi,

du kannst doch den html:link Tag verwenden

Zum Beispiel 

```
<html:link action="/manageUser" paramName="element" paramId="delete" paramProperty="username">
```
dann baut er alles hübsch zusammen und das sieht dann in etwa so aus

```
[url]http://localhost:8080/myapp/manageUser.do?delete=alpi[/url]
```
du kannst statt action auch page verwenden und natürlich auch mehr als nur ein Argument übergeben. Wie das genau geht steht in der Struts doku.

geetz!
alpi
[/code]


----------



## alpi (13. Jun 2004)

bin aber auch blind  :shock: 
die Antwort kannst du mal getrost übersehen


----------

